# Did I spoil my Dragon Blood ???



## Winofarmer (Sep 8, 2012)

After reading Dangerdaves complete thread on making dragon Blood I had to make a batch,mixing every thing up just fine and I don't know why but I pitched the yeast rite in after I had every thing mixed up instead of waiting the 12 to 24 hours like it should be done %$*&^%$# !!!! Don't know what I was thinking...So what should I do now??? Hope I dont have to start over but if I do oh well chalk it up to being a rookie.....I have to not get so excited when I am mixing up my batch's!!!!
Thanks


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 9, 2012)

Just give it time and see what happens, Lon. Keep us posted. Maybe some of us can help or offer suggestions.


----------



## Winofarmer (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks Dave it did start fermatation and seems to be doing fine....


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent!


----------

